# 1938 Schwinn girls



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 23, 2018)

On eBay right now 1938 Schwinn prewar


----------



## slick (Apr 23, 2018)

That was the one from Copake i believe?


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 23, 2018)




----------

